# Fiume Nero



## ancore (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi!

I've almost finished my composition and just thought I'd share it with you guys.
Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

I really value ideas on how to improve my piece.

Cheers!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi

I like your piece.

I think it maybe could use a little variability in tempo, the odd rit etc. I thought there were a few places where a slight holding back in tempo could be effective.

Cheers

Adrien


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

It's gorgeous and full of emotion. Very well done


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds nice. Try adding more rhythmic variation on the right hand part of the piano.


----------



## ancore (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I agree with Phil, but other than that, it's really good!


----------

